# probiotics



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a brand of probiotics they use on pigeons? I know many people use Benebac, but I think the ingredients are kind of junky (although it is supposed to contain the avian strain of acidophilus), plus I'd have to administer it individually. 

I've been using a human product (powder added to their water), but for some reason, it doesn't seem to be working (the birds have a continual low flora count). 

Thanks all!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you giving antibiotics to the bird?
Right now I am using Benebac, but I had started out with human probiotics on Yodi. If you're using antibiotics the probiotics don't really seem to work.

Reti


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Reti,

When I last had gram stains done, none of the birds was on antibiotics. I thought maybe I wasn't adding enough of the probiotics to their water (or mixing it well enough), so I started adding more and stirring better, but a couple of weeks later, still low flora.

Right now, I do have a bird on antibiotics (I suspect she might have chlamydia, sigh). It's strange because I've used another product in the past that I would think would not work as well (called Acidophlius+, and the inaccurate labeling is part of why I would not expect this product to work as well as a human product) but nonetheless appeared to. So I'm thinking about going back to that one. Drawback is that it's hard to find.

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wonder why they would have a low flora without being on antibiotics. Are you adding anything to their feed or water?

Reti


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to add calcium/D, but then the vet cautioned about the risk of overdose (and the one bird was on doxy), so I stopped. I occassionally added Prime or Nekton-S, but not recently. 

I don't understand the low flora either, unless it's from stress or if it really fluctuates a lot and that sample happened to be at a low moment.

Anything else I can add to their water to help besides probiotics? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I give them water soluble Primalac Pigeon Probiotics, made by Star Labs. http://www.primalac.com/contactus.html

This is the pigeon product:
http://www.primalac.com/documents/PigeonFlyer-Rev%5B1%5D.pdf

I saw great results after 2 weeks last year and have been praising it ever since. This is not some human product you have to wonder about, it's formulated specifically for pigeons. If you call the company and talk to them they will tell you aaallll about the company and the products.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We use Pro-Bios and have been pleased with it. It can be added to the water.

We also use Benebac but only with babies and sick pigeons.

Have you tried adding apple cider vinegar to their water about 2 x week? It really helps them. I use 2 tbsp. per gallon of water.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, the Primalac looks pretty darn good. How do you order and what prices? I liked that it has a 2 year shelf life.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> I give them water soluble Primalac Pigeon Probiotics, made by Star Labs. http://www.primalac.com/contactus.html[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I was told by a couple of long time pigeon showers that it was a very good product and also want to try it, do you have to call to order? I couldn't find anywhere on the site to order from.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Snipes, the Primalac looks pretty darn good. How do you order and what prices? I liked that it has a 2 year shelf life.


I'm with you. Anything that you can put in water is fine by me. I hate messing with the oil and powder stuff........


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It comes in 2 lb (33 oz) tub and I think a 5 gallon pail size? You'd have to check with them to be sure...I buy the smaller size. It lasts me > 6 months! It is ~$30 for the smaller one and I *think* $75 for the larger-again, call and ask for sure. 

The dose is 1 tsp/gallon for normal / daily use, and 2 tsp/gallon for racing or breeding or ill/stressed birds. Of course, they recommend you use it daily..but they are the ones who are who are waiting for your re-order.  so some judgement there. I give it to them 3-5 days out of 7.

I will scrounge about in my records for the salesperson I dealt with last time he is very nice and cut me a deal. I will post his name and number here shortly..

Bob Adams. The number is 570-482-2451. Be sure to tell him you got his name/number from this forum, it sure can't hurt to promote this group!!!


----------

